

How do you focus while depressed? - foobar502

As many times before, I'm currently in a depression period. While I can find reasons for my depression, as years go by I'm starting to think that it's just periodic and "that's life" for me. I'm in therapy, although not taking any medications.<p>Many times when I am in such a period I find myself either procrastinating or, when I finally gather the willpower to work on what's important (v.s. some other non-important mind diversion), I'm unable to stay fully focused.<p>My question is how do you stay focused on tough periods/while depressed? It seems sad when a long investment of time (i.e. starting a business, dating someone, studying) goes down the toilet because of a downturn that I don't seem to have full control on...
======
north-is-up
Take it for what it's worth, but here's my pitch: get angry. I find that most
of the time when I'm in a funk, I feel completely apathetic. I can't get any
work done or stay focused on any problem because I don't feel any emotion
toward what I'm doing. It's easy to say 'I don't care.' When that feeling
hits, I dig deep into my music library for songs that bring out strong
feelings other than depression or sorrow. The happy songs I can't get into,
but the ones that have a little more pasion/rage (speaking of which, Rage
Against The Machine would be a good one..) really get me going. It's easier to
focus when I'm emotionally charged, so turn it up and get mad until you
finish. Then you can relax and feel good about dominating the issue. Probably
doesn't work for everyone, but I wouldn't share if it didn't help me :)

~~~
foobar502
very interesting... I use metal to wake up when I'm tired, but for the
apathetic periods it may also be interesting. will try.

------
Cherian_Abraham
At times Life sucks. Beyond our control. Things slip away even when we clutch
at it. We feel that we could have salvaged it if we had done anything
different. We run those scenarios in our heads over and over. And we all go
through it more than once in our lives. And no matter how much we all say that
its normal, that its bound to happen, that we all went through it before,
truth is, you are the one going through it now. And only you know the acute
pain that it has brought on, this overwhelming cloud of despair. So, we are
right here with you dude. We probably cannot ever begin to understand your
pain, but we are right here. You were brave enough to ask this question, and
we show our solidarity to your cause by being here for you. Dont think about
the light at the end of the tunnel. Dont think about how long it will be
before you can be back up on your feet again. Truth is, we dont know. But we
are fucking staying right here so that you know you aint alone. Fuck no.

Stay strong.

~~~
foobar502
Thanks mate! Appreciated :)

------
gschill21
I suffer from depression too, I have found that communicating - be it in
person, on the phone, or online (so many options there!) helps the most. Being
around uplifting people helps as well. I would say also not to focus on why we
are depressed, but focus on something that you are looking forward to in the
future. I was depressed for about two years in college...just moved from FL to
Bos and the weather, people, etc sucked. I complained for about 12 months
straight and then one day compiled a list of what I was looking forward to and
how I would get there....I still have that list and 3/10 of the goals have
been accomplished and well before the dates I originally had planned.

~~~
foobar502
While I guess that's besides the point, how long into the future were those
goals set?

------
englishpaulm
1) Keep working on your depression: therapy, consider meds (but only
w/therapy), exercise (even if just walking a mile a day), hydrate, eat
healthy, etc. Talk with people. Force yourself to get out of the house. This
stuff matters.

2) On focus: start with a one hour block a day when you can do no
facebook/hackernews/etc, and instead, you have one thing you have to get done.
You will feel good about getting this one thing done. Make sure you get at
least one non-trivial thing done each day. Work your way up to two hours a
day, and then when you can, three etc. (Most non-depressed people are probably
only productive 3-4 hours a day anyway:)

Good luck!

~~~
foobar502
Yea, HN and FB are the two great procrastinators :)

And Thanks!

------
JoshKalkbrenner
It's difficult to focus when there are many, many, many challenges bearing
down like sandbags on your shoulders. You know how your site (if you started
one) has days of low traffic and days of high traffic? Well, look at the long
term. Did your site increase month over month? If yes, then keep pushing
forward. If not, then step back and think about why your not moving forward.
This too shall pass ~ honestly, I always thought that was BS, but if I look
back at all the times I was overwhelmed with work, and think about how quickly
I dug my way out, it's true. It all passes.

~~~
foobar502
yea, it passes, but what worries me is that it keeps returning...

~~~
JoshKalkbrenner
Have you seen a doc? No shame in that.

~~~
foobar502
I am seeing a psychologist. I considered taking meds but decided not to due to
possible long term side effects (IMO... to each his own regarding long term
risk I guess)

~~~
JoshKalkbrenner
"possible"

------
daimyoyo
I can fully understand where you're coming from and while it can be rough,
this can be a time of unique creativity for you. What I do when I'm down is I
start planning the next phase. I'd recommend getting as detailed in your mind
as possible. See the project coming together and not only will this be a great
use of time you'd otherwise spend in bed, seeing this vision can snap you out
of your funk. Works for me. I wish you the best. Take care. :)

~~~
foobar502
thanks! in the past I treated such down time as a time to regroup, but we live
in a world with deadlines and sometimes rigid schedules where it's not always
possible to step back.

This is not a whine... I'm with a fairly productive mindset "usually", so
perhaps it doubly hurts when I can't be productive or take life by the
mouthful.

------
StatusStalker
I find that when I am depressed I do something that makes me belly laugh.
Whether it's watch a comedy show or just go out with my friends. You need to
be reminded of how it feels to be happy, even if just for a second.

On this "happy thought"you should pick up on your work where you left off. The
more productive you are the better you will start to feel.

------
dolokhov
its at such moments when your good habits are the most important. Exercise,
sleep, eat well, take care of yourself

~~~
foobar502
I guess this is true, but even when I keep these habits (i.e. exercise, albeit
too "mechanically") (and right now admittedly I fail to do so), the lack of
focus I'm talking about is not only in the sense of "what direction should I
take in my life", but in the sense of me trying to read and grok something or
need to do some math exercise and am unable to focus.

~~~
da5e
Perhaps during the good times build a habit around grokking and/or math. Set
an antecedent activity that is always followed by grokking. And a location in
which grokking is done. Then when you're having trouble do that antecedent in
that location with the paradoxical thought that you are not required to grok
or calculate. But allow yourself to.

